# 2 questions about canaries



## joseph (Jun 15, 2008)

How old should a canary be for breeding?

How you know if a canary is a male or female?


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

joseph said:


> How old should a canary be for breeding?
> 
> How you know if a canary is a male or female?


hi i have some canaries and i think they have to be around a year old for them to breed and i have been wondering the same question as your second question.

good luck in finding the answer

toby


----------



## bird laday (Aug 19, 2008)

joseph said:


> How old should a canary be for breeding?
> 
> How you know if a canary is a male or female?


Only the males will sing.


----------

